# Grayson Flip Clock



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Just lucked into this, in near mint condition and running well 










It's one from '82, and i was wondering, it's running a little loudly (well, the missus thinks so! :lol: ) are these naturally loud with the electric power source or is there a way to service them? I've recently bought a metamec that's also electric, but the electric movement on that is silent!

TIA

B)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it the motor that's noisy? or the mechanicaal flipover? :lol:

ISTR they were a pain when they changed and sort of did a shuffle sound. If the motor is noisy, a quick check on all the bearings etc., see if anything's loose or grating but a spray with Servisol 10 might help - whilst it's disconnected from the mains that is h34r:

Serrvisol 10 from Maplins or similar 'tronics supply store - a switch cleaner and lube - leaves mimimal residue when sprayed. Other than that, try placing it on a rubber mat like a mouse mat, see if that helps. 

2c (plus VAT) worth :to_become_senile:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Mel - its the motor, the flip is pretty noisy, but the motor is whirring a bit - I'll pop to maplins in the week to take a look for the cleaner, then figure out how to get this to bits and back again :lol: :boredom:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

See again my rider, Servisol 10 is pretty flammable, best not to spray whilst running off the mains, and there's a "straw" comes with the canister to get into crooks and nannies







nooks and crannies :yes:

It's about a fiver a can, and useful for most electric switches and stuff (whisper - even some Timex Electrics and Dynabeats, Q watches)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:notworthy: thanks again mel, bought a can today, wee spray on the motor and gears and it's running lovely and quiet, thanks for the tip :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ta for the thanks - also useful as a "kwikfix" on Timex Electrics, but the spray is too powerful to use close-up, hold at about a foot (30 cm) from the can and spray without the straw ~ just a quick burst # if you find a stubborn Timex electric. NOT a substiute for a proper clean and service, but will bring 'em back to life just see if they're gonna' be a worker or not. :yes:

Lot of the Timex guys use it this way, then strips and clean properly, lube to manual directions, and the job's done!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

decided i best check the plug wiring before plugging in, discovered it had a 13A :fear:

Luckily i had a 3A knocking around, so I'm safer than before! :umnik2:


----------

